# WTB 2008 Dodge western frame



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Looking for a good used western plow frame for a 2008 2500 diesel near NY or reasonable shipping


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I have one off an 04 2500 diesel. Pretty sure it's the same as 08.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Price 
How far are u from Cleveland


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hour south of Cleveland. It's been sitting in my garage for a couple years. $200?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I’m flying out Friday to pick up the truck 
It’s In Chardon 
How far is that


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Chardon is about an hour and a half from me. If you want it I'll meet you at CLE


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I’m going to the airport then my son who is in college there is picking me up and driving me to Chardon if we can work it out that’s great I land around 1030 am


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I might stay and catch a cavs game or drive 8 hours home 
See if u can get me a pic or know the number


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Text me and I'll send you a picture of it. 3302017701


----------

